# 7th Annual KVRwy Fall Ops Session



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

The Kaskaskia Valley Railway will hold its 7th Annual Fall Operating Session on the first weekend of November. That is November 1 and 2, 2008. We use RailOps software for the control of car movement and radios for dispatching. It is a weekend ops session with both days starting around noon and going until nobody is running trains anymore. Our goal is to run 18 trains to a schedule. Sometimes we succeed and sometimes some of the trains have to be annulled or extras have to be added. It is not really as regulated as it may sound, but there is lots of food and its a lot of fun. We also have a live steam track set up. If you can make it to 50 miles east of St. Louis, Missouri, you are certainly welcome to join us. There are usually about 25 to 30 people for the weekend. For more information contact me at [email protected].


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there Ric ... and can say to anyone thinking about coming - Ric and Jan are great hosts and this will be a wonderful weekend of train ops and comraderie. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

See you then!


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Two weeks out from the Fall Ops Weekend. The usuals have all said they are attending and we have a few guests also going to show. Right now we are deep in the mix of keeping the leaves under control. Not an easy job. If you care to join us, please feel free to contact for directions. We provide the trains and food, so you just need to show up.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Since this is getting closer. 

October 31, November 1&2, 2008 

Plans are to do a tour of Andy and Jane Clarke's "Bluestone Southern" on Friday afternoon, about 28 miles south of Carlyle. Super will probably be at "the Greecian Restuarant" in Pickneyville. They have a buffet. 

Saturday - Ops starts about Noon. Early arrivals will be involved in setup. About 4 pm, we will break for a little "grillin" and then see what happens after that. 

Sunday - OPs starts at Noon. Early arrivals will be called into service to correct the mistakes of Saturday. ;-) 
Sunday night dinner at a local establishment in Carlyle.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll take Friday off so I don't miss Andy's.


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 10/18/2008 10:08 AM
I'll take Friday off so I don't miss Andy's.

Tom, you can always sneak down here, Sunday morning.... that's not a problem....

Andy


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Well.... 

Lots of things have happened with us since the Spring session. By God's good grace, we are not relocating to Louisville after all. Therefore, the boys and I will be making it! I am looking forward to getting back in the hobby since I've been too busy to even think about trains all summer. (this is my 1st visit to MLS since) Nothing better to jump start the G-scale fever than attending one of Ric and Jan's ops sessions! Ya'all better mind the yard master on the north side, hehe. 
Of course, after promising myself to have something battery powered for the next one these events. I don't, but none the less, Ric is always more than accommodating with me and the boys. THANKS! 
What do I bring for the grille guys?


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

Forecast is turning out for a nice weekend. There seems to be many people coming in from all parts of the North American Continent and, of course, all are welcome. The steam track gets set up on Thursday and until then the major objective is to try and keep a little control on the leaves and maple seeds. Great time of year, great time to enjoy running trains indoor and outdoor. Come for an hour or come for the weekend, with luck, you'll get your fill of trains and food.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Jean and I are really looking forward to attending this!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

On the tightness of funds, I'm considering going Rockford next weekend and saving 10 hours driving and 2 nights motel... 

Hoping for a raise when we get this new version into the hands of customers.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

I am looking forward to it Ric! Will be there sometime on sunday.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys have a wonderful time this weekend. Wish we could make it but it's just a bit far for a weekend trip...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick one of these days you may hit on a date when I'm making the treck to KCMO and I'll be able to attend. Hope you all have a great time. Later RJD


----------

